# 2 Week Crystal DNP Log



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Firstly I'll apologise if this seems slightly disorganised I ran this two week cycle last month and didn't get around to writing it up.

Below is a basic plan of supplements, the 14 days worth of dosage and calories and finally some pictures and a brief summary of my experience on it.

*The Plan, daily -*

'Crystal Heat Labs' DNP 150mg-300mg

Vit E 400IU x3

ALA 500mg x2

Multi Vit x1

Omega x2

Zinc & Magn x1

Electrolytes x2

Vit C 1.5g

Caffeine as required.

Split into a morning and evening dose (taken directly after breakfast time and dinner time).

*Gym -*

3 Day PPL split with cardio (mostly walking) when possible.

Starting weight was 84.0kg, end weight after clearing system was 79.0kg, that equates to 5kg over 14 days or 0.357kg a day.

At the beginning I started at 150mg then moved to 300mg off and on throughout the cycle dependant on sides.



> *Silverzx Crystal DNP Log*
> 
> Tue 30/09 (AM 8:00) 83.9 kg 1980 cal
> 
> ...


*Before Pic 30/09/2014:*




























*After Pic 15/10/2014 (water retention still present):*




























Tense:



















*Final thoughts:*

I'd recommend starting on 150mg and only raising to 300mg after 5-7 days. I personally didn't take any caffeine or T3 throughout this cycle but both can help with energy levels.

By far the worst thing about DNP is the disruption it causes to sleep, normally I can sleep from 10:30 PM all the way through to 7:00 AM, this simply wasn't the case. I lost many hours, usually awaking very alert which screwed me over at work.

The heat wasn't unmanageable, I work in a air-con office and happily had a small USB fan on now and then with no issues.

Strength drops rapidly, it's a bit of a mind fvck but it soon returns upon it clearing your system.

Would I do it again? Hell yeah, do your research, play it safe, don't be a tool.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Brillliant results mate, looks like you did everything bang on :thumbup1:

Time to get some mass on you now!! :thumb:


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

The guts of 5 kilos in 14 days is a good achievement bud.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Echo said:


> Brillliant results mate, looks like you did everything bang on :thumbup1:
> 
> Time to get some mass on you now!! :thumb:


Yeah mate, need to change my actual training journal name now as "100% Natural" isn't strictly true!

I'm working on Strong Lifts 5x5 and am LOVING it.

Mass is getting added, feeling stronger every week, going to keep with Strong Lifts 5x5 up until February then add some oral AAS to the mix and then cut/DNP running up to summer. I'm determined to have ab's in 2015 even if only for a month!



Grunty-Boii said:


> The guts of 5 kilos in 14 days is a good achievement bud.


Cheers mate!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Why even bother using something as severe as DNP just to shift a few lbs??

4 weeks of clean diet and cardio would give just as good results to be honest

You need to bulk up rather than use DNP in all fairness


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

@silverzx

You said quite a few times in your daily updates that you had nausea shortly after consuming DNP, did you take the DNP with a proper meal? If you do, it seems to stop it completely


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Why even bother using something as severe as DNP just to shift a few lbs??
> 
> 4 weeks of clean diet and cardio would give just as good results to be honest
> 
> You need to bulk up rather than use DNP in all fairness


Agreed.You could of done that with a strict diet.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

The same people usually come back in 6 months time with the new DNP log!!!

Get a half decent diet, some muscle and shape and then, if needed, then use DNP to get BF down to 10% or less


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

He could of done it with diet alone yes, but it would of taken more than double the time. The OP wanted to get a bit leaner before doing a long bulk over winter which is fair play. If there is ever a good time to run dnp, its in the cooler months. He did his research, ran a proper cycle safely, and got exactly the results he was after. Job done, don't flame him for it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

00alawre said:


> He could of done it with diet alone yes, but it would of taken more than double the time. The OP wanted to get a bit leaner before doing a long bulk over winter which is fair play. If there is ever a good time to run dnp, its in the cooler months. He did his research, ran a proper cycle safely, and got exactly the results he was after. Job done, don't flame him for it.


I'm not flaming him at all. Personally if I was going to do it I'd do it natty at that bf and save it for when I got leaner and the fat loss slowed down. Each to their own though. Still a good job either way.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Really can't understand why anyone would take this ****..... Surely it's gotta mess you up, yes I know this is an irrelevant post but can't get my head around why anyone would go near it


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Fair play mate it's your body do as you please I sure do with mine but I'd never touch dnp. Get some gear in you now and getting lifting


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Echo said:


> Brillliant results mate, looks like you did everything bang on :thumbup1:
> 
> Time to get some mass on you now!! :thumb:


Thanks mate, I'm pleased! Being critical, more steady state (fasted) cardio and slightly more consistent eating habits would of helped shift that little bit more.



Oli1988 said:


> Really can't understand why anyone would take this ****..... Surely it's gotta mess you up, yes I know this is an irrelevant post but can't get my head around why anyone would go near it


You can say the same about anything though Oli, the amount of people that brag about how many lines of coke they've done over the weekend along with all these other drugs and no one bats an eye lid, someone touches some DNP in a controlled and cautious manor and everyone thinks he's the bad guy. :confused1:



FelonE said:


> I'm not flaming him at all. Personally if I was going to do it I'd do it natty at that bf and save it for when I got leaner and the fat loss slowed down. Each to their own though. Still a good job either way.





G-man99 said:


> The same people usually come back in 6 months time with the new DNP log!!!
> 
> Get a half decent diet, some muscle and shape and then, if needed, then use DNP to get BF down to 10% or less


I agree with you both that diet alone could of achieved exactly the same thing and your both welcome to put your opinion across, we are an open forum.

After doing loads of research and talking to various people (thanks @00alawre @Echo and others you know who you are) thought I'd give it a go as I intend to use it again with my cut next year leading up to summer so wanted to asses my tolerances, capabilities, etc before hand.



00alawre said:


> He could of done it with diet alone yes, but it would of taken more than double the time. The OP wanted to get a bit leaner before doing a long bulk over winter which is fair play. If there is ever a good time to run dnp, its in the cooler months. He did his research, ran a proper cycle safely, and got exactly the results he was after. Job done, don't flame him for it.


Heh, there's always going to be people who disagree with DNP use, especially when the user is "so fat" and "not below 10%" like myself. Hopefully if anything a few people will be able to learn a bit more about DNP from reading this.



SwAn1 said:


> Fair play mate it's your body do as you please I sure do with mine but I'd never touch dnp. Get some gear in you now and getting lifting


Cheers Swan, err, gear.. :whistling:

Planning on an oral cycle in Feb as don't want to be on cycle during Xmas as I want to be able to have a drink without worrying.

Options are Dbol, Tbol, Var or Win.

Leaning toward Tbol for two months then a month off then var or win leading up to summer followed by another two week DNP cycle if required. Still have tons of time to read/research this so feel free to chip in.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

You can say the same about anything though Oli, the amount of people that brag about how many lines of coke they've done over the weekend along with all these other drugs and no one bats an eye lid, someone touches some DNP in a controlled and cautious manor and everyone thinks he's the bad guy. :confused1:

I agree with you both that diet alone could of achieved exactly the same thing and your both welcome to put your opinion across, we are an open forum.

Good point mate I've done a lot of things in the past I regret that weren't safe looking back I was pretty stupid, I guess it depends on your goals and the time you set yourself to achieve them, and I'm sure if you do it in a safe manner and don't abuse it the risks are somewhat avoided, heard some horror stories though!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> Thanks mate, I'm pleased! Being critical, more steady state (fasted) cardio and slightly more consistent eating habits would of helped shift that little bit more.
> 
> You can say the same about anything though Oli, the amount of people that brag about how many lines of coke they've done over the weekend along with all these other drugs and no one bats an eye lid, someone touches some DNP in a controlled and cautious manor and everyone thinks he's the bad guy. :confused1:
> 
> ...


Just run some test mate orals serve a purpose but I think the are poo as a standalone each to their own mind


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Just run some test mate orals serve a purpose but I think the are poo as a standalone each to their own mind


When can I come over for the ass jabbing? :laugh:

Also, where do I store them.. In a mini fridge?

Unfortunately for me I live in part of my parents house at the moment like yourself so don't want them left lying around for them to see.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> When can I come over for the ass jabbing? :laugh:
> 
> Also, where do I store them.. In a mini fridge?
> 
> Unfortunately for me I live in part of my parents house at the moment like yourself so don't want them left lying around for them to see.


You don't have to keep them in the fridge lol my old man was looking for my car keys in my room in my bedside drawer it was full of needles barrels and empty vials lol. I just said shouldn't have been going through my sh1t lol god it sucks moving home I can't even shoot up Heroin without them having a grumble


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> You don't have to keep them in the fridge lol my old man was looking for my car keys in my room in my bedside drawer it was full of needles barrels and empty vials lol. I just said shouldn't have been going through my sh1t lol god it sucks moving home I can't even shoot up Heroin without them having a grumble


Lol! Sounds like he took it well! Oh? I thought you did, just shows how little I know about injectables..


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Agreed.You could of done that with a strict diet.


Disagree. He could've done that on a not so strict diet!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> Disagree. He could've done that on a not so strict diet!!


Agreed


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Mate, you don't need DNP, AAS or any assistance right now.

What you need to do is train hard (5x5 is a very good start), eat a healthy diet rich in nutrients from all food groups and be consistent with it all.

I guarantee your body will change but it wont happen tomorrow.

Add the other sh1t in when you need to. Your Avi shows you really don't need that right now.


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

Good results!

As others have said, I think you could comfortably have done this without the need for DNP, but each to their own. Same for the planned cycles next year; personal preference I suppose, but I'd at least try and get somewhere naturally first. You can have incredible results without the need for any gear mate.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

TommyFire said:


> Mate, you don't need DNP, AAS or any assistance right now.
> 
> What you need to do is train hard (5x5 is a very good start), eat a healthy diet rich in nutrients from all food groups and be consistent with it all.
> 
> ...





pooledaniel said:


> Good results!
> 
> As others have said, I think you could comfortably have done this without the need for DNP, but each to their own. Same for the planned cycles next year; personal preference I suppose, but I'd at least try and get somewhere naturally first. You can have incredible results without the need for any gear mate.


Thanks guys, appreciate the advice.

Can I point you two toward my actual log which has current eating/training habits on the first page as can be seen here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/274677-100-natural-bf-loss-log-noob.html#post5169208

I'm on 5x5 at the moment.

I've only done this two week DNP cycle, there's no massive plans for go nuts with anything and have never touched anything anabolic or training related before this so don't be concerned, I'm not going to be necking loads of AAS like Merkle from day 1!

I agree completely the diet needs a lot more effort. Which is my biggest problem at the moment..


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TommyFire said:


> Disagree. He could've done that on a not so strict diet!!


Yeah totally.

I never diet hard, just lower carbs down and add in cardio and results are visible within 2 weeks

Now I'm not saying never to use DNP as I have used it myself, but looking at his current condition then god knows why it was used?????


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

silverzx said:


> Thanks guys, appreciate the advice.
> 
> Can I point you two toward my actual log which has current eating/training habits on the first page as can be seen here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/274677-100-natural-bf-loss-log-noob.html#post5169208
> 
> ...


That's fair enough mate, I've tried all sorts of things when they where not needed either, so I'm being contradictory.

After a while you soon learn what is and what isn't warranted as you progress.

Good luck on your journey!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> That's fair enough mate, I've tried all sorts of things when they where not needed either, so I'm being contradictory.
> 
> After a while you soon learn what is and what isn't warranted as you progress.
> 
> Good luck on your journey!


Yeah, all a big learning curve! Thanks mate!

I'm 3 months in since starting properly!

Just a snippet for people who can't be bothered to click the link.. Gives some indication of eating habits:



> MINGSTER PPL - Cutting
> 
> [ WEEK 1 ] - Average: 2278 cal Day
> 
> ...


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

silverzx said:


> Thanks guys, appreciate the advice.
> 
> Can I point you two toward my actual log which has current eating/training habits on the first page as can be seen here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/274677-100-natural-bf-loss-log-noob.html#post5169208
> 
> ...


Yeah I've had a good read of the log buddy!  I'm not criticising what you're doing, in fact quite to the contrary - I think you're doing a good job. Clearly putting a lot of thought into it, asking the right questions etc. This is more than a lot of people do (lots jump on gear with little or no thought!).

I've never touched AAS etc either (yet, not ruling it out for the future) and I'd like to think I've got in fairly decent shape. I can honestly say - I've got more out of the last 10 months of training than I did in the previous 5 years. That's nothing to do with any new assistance, or even really any new style of training - but more or less solely down to diet. I've really nailed things down with regards to food choices + consistency. That'd always be my tip, make sure you are training hard and get your diet down. Once that falls into place, you will see improvements very very quickly.

I always figure getting everything nailed down naturally means if/when you go down the route of AAS - you will see drastically improved results.

Anyway, good job fella! Getting the weight off to start with is never easy. I was lucky that I decided to sort my **** out when I was 18, so it fell off incredibly quickly!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

pooledaniel said:


> Yeah I've had a good read of the log buddy!  I'm not criticising what you're doing, in fact quite to the contrary - I think you're doing a good job. Clearly putting a lot of thought into it, asking the right questions etc. This is more than a lot of people do (lots jump on gear with little or no thought!).
> 
> I've never touched AAS etc either (yet, not ruling it out for the future) and I'd like to think I've got in fairly decent shape. I can honestly say - I've got more out of the last 10 months of training than I did in the previous 5 years. That's nothing to do with any new assistance, or even really any new style of training - but more or less solely down to diet. I've really nailed things down with regards to food choices + consistency. That'd always be my tip, make sure you are training hard and get your diet down. Once that falls into place, you will see improvements very very quickly.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's encouraging!

I was an absolute fat cvnt until a couple years back when I went from almost 16 st to 14 st. I've left it a bit later as I'm 23, coming on 24 so thought it was time to pick up my game before it's too late and I regret it later in life.

I find it difficult to understand what to do as I've NEVER been underweight / optimum weight or in better shape then I am now (sad to say but true).

Consistency is obviously the key to success and practice makes perfect.

If SS 5x5 goes to plan I'll be squatting 100kg by Feb and I'm hoping my body will have transformed slightly by then, I'm not expecting miracles or anything but it's nice when you can "see" changes for all the hard work.


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

silverzx said:


> Thanks, that's encouraging!
> 
> I was an absolute fat cvnt until a couple years back when I went from almost 16 st to 14 st. I've left it a bit later as I'm 23, coming on 24 so thought it was time to pick up my game before it's too late and I regret it later in life.
> 
> ...


No problem buddy. I was a fat f*ck too; was 18 1/2 stone at 17. I was alright till I was like 16 as was playing rugby 3 times a week / doing TKD 3 times a week... then decided to bin it all off any eat everything in sight. Got massively overweight, then decided when I turned 18 I needed to sort my life out. Lost 6 1/2 stone then started hitting some weights!

Change will come. Nail -> Head with consistency. It really is the biggest thing IMO. You'll see change in time, but don't expect miracles in a few months. 5x5 has some decent longevity, and you can play with assistance exercises to make it suit you. I ran that for a year or so, then 5/3/1 for a good two years. My strength got pretty damn good when I was at uni, but screwed my back in the end so I've left strength work alone now for the most part. Tend to work slightly higher up the rep range now.

You've come to the right place to learn though - there's a lot of good info about, and a lot of people willing to help out if you ask nicely :beer:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

pooledaniel said:


> No problem buddy. I was a fat f*ck too; was 18 1/2 stone at 17. I was alright till I was like 16 as was playing rugby 3 times a week / doing TKD 3 times a week... then decided to bin it all off any eat everything in sight. Got massively overweight, then decided when I turned 18 I needed to sort my life out. Lost 6 1/2 stone then started hitting some weights!
> 
> Change will come. Nail -> Head with consistency. It really is the biggest thing IMO. You'll see change in time, but don't expect miracles in a few months. 5x5 has some decent longevity, and you can play with assistance exercises to make it suit you. I ran that for a year or so, then 5/3/1 for a good two years. My strength got pretty damn good when I was at uni, but screwed my back in the end so I've left strength work alone now for the most part. Tend to work slightly higher up the rep range now.
> 
> You've come to the right place to learn though - there's a lot of good info about, and a lot of people willing to help out if you ask nicely :beer:


Wow, that's a drastic transformation! As a kid I didn't give two fvcks and just drank coke all day and ate whatever the hell I wanted. Guess it set me up to have a fat person metabolism for life. 

As you say, this sites full of info, extremely helpful people, lots of good quality threads and plenty of banter!

I'll be around for a long time. Helps keep me motivated being able to look through my own and other peoples logs (no pun intended).


----------

